# إستخدام الماء المبرد في عمليات تكييف الهواء



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (8 مايو 2009)

يتعبر استخدام الماء المثلج ( المبرد) من الوسائل الأمنه في أعمال تكيف الهواء.

خطوات حسابات أعمال استخدام الماء المثلج :
1- احسب الحمل الحراري للمكان المراد تكييفه بالطن تبريد.
2-اضرب مجمل الطن تبريد في 2.4 جالون / دقيقه تحصل على كمية الماء المراد تثليجها لكي تؤدي عملية تبريد الهواء المطلوب.
3- اضرب النتيجه في 0.41 ثم اقسم على 7 وهي سرعة تدفق هذا الماء.
4- احسب الجذر التربيعي للناتج تحصل على قطر الماسوره التي ستحمل هذا الماء الى نقاط التوزيع.
5- حدد الطاقه التبريديه بكل وحده تخدم منطقه مراد تكييفها بالطن تبريد .
6- احسب بنفس الطريقه السابقه كمية الماء المثلج اللازم مرورها في ملف تبريد الوحده وبالتالي قطر الماسوره التي سوف تغذيها بهذا الماء.
7- ارسم كروكي ( اسكتش ) مفرد الخط توضح عليه مسار الماء من وحدة تثليج الماء ( التتشللر ) الى وحدات تكيف الهواء مرورا بمضخات تداول الماء المثلج .
8- سجل على خطوط تغذية الماء المثلج وراجع الماء المثلج أقطارها.
9- حدد قدرات مضخات تداول الماء و قيمة الضغط الذي ستتغلب عليه حتى يصل الماء الى اخر وحده في منظومة الماء المثلج.

هذا ببساطه مقدمه لموضوع استخدام الماء المثلج

وان شاء الله سوف نتحدث فيما بعد عن كيفية حساب معامل الإحتكاك داخل المواسير الناقله للماء و بالتالي الضغط الاستاتيكي الذي يجب ان تتمتع به المضخه لتتمكن من توصيل الماء لأبعد نقطه من الدائر


مهندس / صبري عبد المعطي سعيد


----------



## هشام حربى (9 مايو 2009)

الموضوع رائع وننتظر المزيد والتفاصيل


----------



## bobstream (9 مايو 2009)

يريت تحضرنا موضوع مبسط ودقيق ياباشا


----------



## Eng.Mohd-Saleh (10 مايو 2009)

*جزاك الله كل خير وبارك عليك والموضوع والله رائع
*


----------



## AtoZ (10 مايو 2009)

بصراحه كلام غير مقنع ابدا
يعني في القطر الرئيسي السرعه ب 7 ((والوحده مجهوله))
وفي القطر الفرعي السرعه ب ؟؟ ومستحيل تكون 7
هذا كلام مرسل


----------



## جمال سعيد11 (10 مايو 2009)

الرجاء ارسال كيفية معرفة حساب قدرة الكباس مقاس غرفة 3x3 تبريد فقط المنتج جبنة ومعرفة موديل المبخر افادكم الله


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (6 سبتمبر 2009)

يا سيدي يمكنك قياس سزعة الماء عند نقط متعددة مثل بعد خروج الماء من المضخة و عند الرجوع اليها ، هذه نقطة ويمكنك قياس سرعة الماء لحظة دخوله التشللر و لحظة انصرافه منه و هذه نقطة كما يمكنك قباس سرعة الماء في ماسورة التغذية الام و الراجع و تلك نقطة ثم تقوم لقياس سرعة الماء الداخل لكل تفريعة رئيسية ثم لكل وحدة تداول هواء و أنا اسمي وحدة مناولة الهواء بالاسم الدال على و ظيفتها و هي تداول الهواء و معالجته أي وحدة تداول الهواء ، كما يمكنك الرجوع لكتالوجات الشركة المنتجة لتحدد أقصي سرعة تدفق مسموح بها داخل ملفات التبريد سواء للتشللر أو لوحدات تداول الهواء حيث تؤثر السرعة في عمر المواسير 

بالنسبة للزميل اذي يسأل عن غرفة حفظ الجبنه مطلوب ارتفاع الغرفة و نوعية مواد انشاء جدرانها و أرضيتها و هل هي في مكان تتعرض فيه للشمس أم ضمن مكان آخر و درجة حرارة المكان و تحت أمرك


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (6 سبتمبر 2009)

أعد باستكمال الموضوع بإذن الله وستجد ما يثلج صدرك و بكل بساطة و بدون تعقيدات -فقط دعاؤكم و شكرا على اهتمامكم


----------



## اسامة اشرى (22 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك اللة فيك يا اخى ونشكرك على هذة المعلومات القيمة التى تاتى بالخبرة الكثيرة 
مرة اخرى شكرا


----------



## فاعل خير (23 سبتمبر 2009)

اولا شكرا على الموضوع بسس لو تكرمت ممكن توضحليايه هو مدلول الرقم 0.41 ومدلول الرقم 7 بالتوضيح


----------



## نور محمد علي (23 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع حلووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## eng_mshmsh (24 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع جميل وننتظر البقيه


----------



## السيدعبدالمجيد (24 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك ياهندسه


----------



## مهندس الشرقيه (26 يناير 2010)

جميل ورائع 
جزاك الله خير


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (26 يناير 2010)

بخصوص الرقم 0.41 يمكنك الرجوع لكتيب لورن كوك و هو موجود على المنتدي 
بالنسبة للرقم 7 هو سرعة تدفق الماء مقدرة بالقدم / ثانية ( ق/ ثا ) 
اما باقي الموضوع سيكون قريبا على المنتدي 
و اشكركم بارك الله فيكم و نعنا و اياكم بما تكرم الله و افاض علي وعلي زملاء كثر من علم ينتفع به


----------



## abukhatwa (26 يناير 2010)

أخي الفاضل شكرا علي مجهودك الرائع بس عندي استفسار:-
1- من اين اتيت ب .41 و ايضا 7
2- ما هي وحدة القياس المقصوده هنا لسرعة تدفق الماء
3- و ايضا وحدة قياس القطر للمواسير
4- اليس 2.4 كتير شويه علي الطن التبريدي لنظام المياه المبرده


----------



## الدكة (26 يناير 2010)

رائع كعادتك يابش مهندس

ربنا يزيدك من علمه


----------



## Eng.Mo'ath (28 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلاً على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (29 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
قطر الماسورة مقدر بالانش اي بالبوصة ، و الارقام المسئول عنها هي ارقام تحويلات بين الوزن ز احجم و داخل فيها الكثافة اما السبعة فهي ليست الا سرعة تدفق الماء مقدرة بالقدم لكل ثانية ( ق / ثا ) اما بخصوص الـ 2.4 جا / د كتير او شوية فهي تخضع لفرق درجات الحرارة المطلوب بين الماء الداخل للتشللر و الخارج منه 
و موفق ياسيدي


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (29 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
تحياتي للجميع 
انا اضفت موضوع الآن ارجو ان ينال رضاكم ومن يجد نقص او قصور فلينبهني او يقترح على ما اضيفه و انا اعلم ان على المنتدي من هم اعلم مني فارجو نقدهم البناء و غير القاسي
فهذا الجزء من كتابي المرجع العملي في اعمال التكييف المركزي و التدفئة و التهوية و الترطيب و مخازن التبريد و ارجو ان اجد من يقتنيه بعد ان نشرت معظم مافيه على المنتدي 
و الله من وراء القصد 
و يلزمني دعائكم بارك الله فيكم
و في اتظار تعليقاتكم و اضافاتكم


----------



## majdy82 (2 فبراير 2010)

ننتظر المزير.........................من المهندس صبري...............و الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## بسيوني حسن (2 فبراير 2010)

الله عليك يابشمهندس بس ياريت تكملنا الموضوع بالتفصيل ويكون جزائك عند الله كل الخير


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (2 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم بوركتم جميعا 
الموضوع موجود حاليا على المنتدي و ارجو ان يكون على المستوي المطلوب و في انتظار تعليقاتكم البناءة دائما و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ليتني كنت اعلم (3 فبراير 2010)

مشكور مهندس صبري وبارك الله بيك وننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## وائل البرعى (20 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا بشمهندس ولكن أين الموضوع وما اسمه وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## السيدالجمل (20 أبريل 2011)

اخواني الاعزاء هل ممكن افادة عن كيفية عمل جهز تكييف يعمل بالطاقة الشمسية او بالغاز الطبيعي مع غاز الامونيا النشادر يعني


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (20 أبريل 2011)

الموضوع موجود تحت عنوان آخر هو
 تصميم اعمال التكييف المركزي
 باستخدام الماء المثلج


----------



## Badran Mohammed (23 أكتوبر 2011)

الاخوة مهندس صبري / م.زناتي المحترمين
احتاج تصميم منظومة جلر بالكامل على الاتوكاد للضرورة 
مع التقدير...


----------



## md beida (24 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخوي على الموضوع الراااائع والفائده للجميع


----------



## الدكة (5 نوفمبر 2011)

رائع جداً ... بارك الله فيك


----------



## مبارك الصلاحي (4 سبتمبر 2014)

شكرا على المعلومات القليلة بالكلمات الكثيفة بالمعنى
تحياتي يادكتور


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (7 سبتمبر 2014)

شكرا على التعليق و الموضوع كامل و بتفاصيل اكثر مع الجداول في كتاب المرجع العملي


----------

